# Ball python id



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

As the title suggests can someone please id the morph of this bal python. My friend purchased it as a pastel, it is not pastel in my opinion, to me it looks much more like a lesser. I'm aware the photo isn't the best its the only one she sent me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Looks like a Pastel Lesser it has both genes rather than just a single.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Lesser for sure - nothing like a pastel. I have a mature pastel and mature lesser which is almost Identical










I can't take a picture of the Pastel as it was fed juts a few hours ago, but will upload one in a day or so if required


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> Looks like a Pastel Lesser it has both genes rather than just a single.


Nope - not a pastel lesser - Here's my female pastel lesser 










As you can see - nothing like the OP's image


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Lesser


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

This is a typical pastel


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

You can also tell by the eye colour. Lessers have an overall tan/brown eye, where as Pastels have a yellow tinged with blue


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

liam peel said:


> As the title suggests can someone please id the morph of this bal python. My friend purchased it as a pastel, it is not pastel in my opinion, to me it looks much more like a lesser. I'm aware the photo isn't the best its the only one she sent me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Was she looking for a pastel... if so then she has been mis sold and, IMO, would be well within her rights to return the snake for a full refund. If she's not bothered then she's got a nice looking, large lesser


----------



## tyuhasd (Aug 6, 2021)

liam peel said:


> As the title suggests can someone please id the morph of this bal python. My friend purchased it as a pastel, it is not pastel in my opinion, to me it looks much more like a lesser. I'm aware the photo isn't the best its the only one she sent me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 364267


Very cool python you have. My friend's snake was exchanged under warranty.


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Shes not too fussed about morphs but she definitely takes people's word for "this noprh is what I'm saying" she's very much a if I like it I like it kind of person.
This does work out better for her as she has a super mojave she wants to breed in the future, whilst a pastel mojave is very nice I think blue eyed lucys are a fair bit nicer. 

From my understanding the seller also isn't too clued up on morphs they ran a rescue or rescued it from someone else something like that, post was more so me proving a point to her as "well they said its a pastel so why wouldn't it be" was her response when I told her its not. Ultimately she is happy with the snakes.
Thanks to everyone who responded


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

liam peel said:


> I think blue eyed lucys are a fair bit nicer.


Well if the odd gods are in your favour you could end up with.....


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Malc said:


> Well if the odd gods are in your favour you could end up with.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 365261


Now that is a stunning royal!


----------

